# is anyone at camping dourada in alvor???



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
We are thinking of moving from Spain to Portugal and last year we stayed at Camping Dourada in Alvor. However I recall there being an archway at the entrance and I am unsure whether we will fit through as we have recently changed our rig to a 5th wheel. Is there anyone currently staying there?
Thanks

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we were there last Feb to Mar and again a few weeks ago, I think you are correct ref there being an arch, but when we were there there was an RV next to us that was quite big, also one parked opposite that I seem to recall was there last year.

I do have a mobile number for a couple who are out there until March if that is of any use I could text them, we noticed the lady on reception this year didn't speak much English.

Just a thought there are a couple of large statics on there now, so I would imagine your unit is probably no bigger than a static.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

*is anyone at camping dourada in Alvor???*

Hi
Thanks for that. If you wouldn't mind contacting your friend in Portugal re the height of the archway that would be a big help. We emailed the site a couple of days ago but havent received a reply, if they dont speak much english that would explain that one. We had an RV last year and got on no problem but this time we have gone even larger and our 5th wheel is almost 39 foot long. However if it is possible we would like to visit Alvor again as we really enjoyed it there last year and the village is lovely.

Many thanks

Pauline


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, 

If lots of people like you keep returning to the site it must be good. Why not put it on the MHF campsite database and share it with us all.

Thanks
Kenp


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Will hopefully be able to put an up to date review on if we get there this year

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I will text them tomorrow for you.....................we were hoping to be back there ourselves around now, but due to health issues with my Dad and Hubbies Mam, we are sadly marooned at home. I just love that site at Alvor and class it as a second home.

PS are you worried about height or length.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, hope they are both ok. Thanks for your help and hopefully we will be able to get throught the archway as we also loved the place

Pauline and carl


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

oops just 2nd read your post, must be the spanish wine!!! :lol: its the height we are worried about

Pauline


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I know it doesn't help with dimensions - but it might just help give you an idea of the height.

We stayed there last year and were with friends with American RV's and they were pretty massive. They got through wiht no trouble but were advised to camp at the top of the site once they got through.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi now that Jackie has posted the piccie I want to be back there more than ever LOL. I guess the piccie will have answered your question .

The other thing you could do if you wish to email again is use a translator such as

I had a quick play with it and got this http://babelfish.yahoo.com/?fr=bf-res



> Em português
> 
> Olá! poderia você por favor dizer-me a altura dos archways no parque da caravana como nós desejamos visitar com uma grande caravana.
> 
> ...


 I put caravan rather than 5th wheel as I thought they might understand that more.

Jackie when were you at the camp site ?


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
The old memories came flooding back for me too when I saw the pic. I think we should be able to get through the arch but will try your suggestion and use the translator just to be on the safe side, many thanks

Pauline and Carl


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a sense of deva vu about all of this 

We were there in April/May last year - right down at the bottom in the middle of the trees - quite wonderful.

It *was* described to me as one of the Algarve's best kept secrets. I'm guessing this is now not the case with us lot always banging on about it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck hope they reply this time :wink: who knows if things pick up here we might just see you there.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
Our TRANSLATED!!! email didnt get us any joy, any chance you can text your friend that is there and ask for the height of the archway, many thanks and hope to see you there

Pauline and carl


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I will do it for you today.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have had a text back from our friends.........they say the entrance is 5 to 6 metres high and 4 metres wide HTH.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats great thanks, there shouldn't be any problem with us getting through that, roll on week wednesday


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I will give you contact details for our friends who are there, they are a lovely couple.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes do, we will look them up. Do they go every year? There was an english couple there last year when we were there, the man was in a wheelchair. Probably not the same people?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi no not in a wheelchair, what time of year did you go ? I know a couple that were there in March and he had a mobility scooter...........I think her name was Jackie.

The couple we know are there until March, and were there the same time last year............it seems odd to think we have been back a month and they are still there, if it werent't for elderly parents and all the probs we would be back on the road heading for Alvor right now.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

We were there in April/May last year and really looking forward to getting back there. 

I hope everything gets sorted out your end and you can get back to Alvor. Thanks again

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know you were due to go to Alvor this week, just wondered if you had got there and on site OK ? have you met up with our friends Rod and Jan, they are on the road that leads down to the top toilet block (the one nearest to reception) on the right just before the toilets and by a twin axle caravan, if you do see them say hi. They are the couple that measured the entrance for you.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Briarose
Yes we landed in Alvor a couple of weeks ago in the pouring rain!!!! And then the leg on the 5th wheel decided to break!! We have met your friends and exchanged a few magazines. The weather has now changed for the better and it has been glorious for the last few days. Glad to be back here, hope you manage to get out soon and hope everything is ok

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

carlandpauline said:


> Hi Briarose
> Yes we landed in Alvor a couple of weeks ago in the pouring rain!!!! And then the leg on the 5th wheel decided to break!! We have met your friends and exchanged a few magazines. The weather has now changed for the better and it has been glorious for the last few days. Glad to be back here, hope you manage to get out soon and hope everything is ok
> 
> Pauline


Hi glad you managed to meet up with our friends, they are a lovely couple. If you are speaking to them again will you tell them that we haven't been able to get back again due to health issues with my Dad, we have had a terrible time since we got back from Portugal and haven't even had a night out in the MH since we got back here. Also tell her I heard from Dave and Fran and Dave is a little better and although unable to drive down to Portugal they have gone on a two week package to Tenerife.

By the way I think you are parked in the spot we were in this time last year.

Not sure how you are using the internet but there is free wi fi down on the harbour at the last restuarant on the left if you were standing with the sea behind you..............its the one that used to be a fish restuarant but is now American.

Have you noticed if there is a little pink campervan on the site ? a lovely German couple we had some laughs with last year, they said they would be back in Feb and we were going to meet up, but as I said sadly we haven't been able to get back this year........if they are there say hi and explain we are the couple they had champagne in the afternoon with.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
Will pass on your messages. Havent seen a pink campervan but will look out for it, maybe their not here yet, dont think they could hide being pink!! We have invested in a dongle for the time we are here as I need to send out my CV for work when we get back to the UK (boo) and I need to be contactable. Planning to sell the dongle on to a 'crazy dutchman' (his words) when we leave at the beg April. Hope things pick up at your end

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

carlandpauline said:


> Hi
> Will pass on your messages. Havent seen a pink campervan but will look out for it, maybe their not here yet, dont think they could hide being pink!! We have invested in a dongle for the time we are here as I need to send out my CV for work when we get back to the UK (boo) and I need to be contactable. Planning to sell the dongle on to a 'crazy dutchman' (his words) when we leave at the beg April. Hope things pick up at your end
> 
> Pauline


 Hi you will have to tell me more about the dongle when you get back costs etc the Dutchman sounds interesting wonder if I know him :?: as you say maybe our friends will turn up later as they arrived after us last year. In fact it is about a year to the day now that we arrived in Alvor.

Are you in our spot ? just opposite Jan and Rod.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

No we started off there but couldn't get the rig level, mainly due to the rain and the broken leg! We are now on the same side as your friends but closer to the toilet block, next door to Tom and Jemma, the black lab. The 'crazy dutchman is called Rene, we met him last year. He used to sell dolphin tours for Sealife but really have no idea what he is doing now, but good source of local knowledge. 

Dont want to rub it in but the weather has been gorgeous for the last week, fingers crossed it continues  

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes I know where you are, the couple that were there in Dec in a caravan must have moved on to Spain...........you will have a caravan next to you between you and our friends (is Dave in the caravan ?) flipping weather it would be good just cos we can't come,

Funny enough if the little pink camper does turn up they usually go at the back of the guy with the black lab.

By the way what sort of job are you looking for ? when you see Jan tell her Phil said she is a bugger..........and how does she fancy a chinese ? tell her next time we are there we will treat them to one if the oomegooly bird lands :wink: she will know what you mean. Let me know what she says.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive just had to write that down so I dont get it wrong!! Will get back to you when I have spoken to her.

Im a social worker (for my sins!!), mainly working with young offenders, and since selling up and moving into the 5th wheel a couple of years ago we have wintered in Spain and Portugal and then come back to the UK to do agency work and to fund our next winter. Carl, otha half, is a plumber/builder and he has a house renovation to do in Herefordshire when we get back but I'm not able to plan that far in advance in my line of work. Hence needing the internet. Im sure something will come up.

Last year we were in Buckinghamshire for the summer. Thats the beauty of being able to move your home wherever the work is. Anyway time for bed to get up early for sunbathing, ha ha


----------

